# Infant poo- curds vs. no curds?



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

I know that wide variations in infant poop are "normal," but I was just wondering if there are any ideas about curds verse no curds.

DS is 5.5 mo and mostly poos in sink. sometimes it is smooth consistency honey-mustard looking and sometimes it has lighter colored curds. What is this? Does any one know?


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is your baby exclusively breast fed? If so, curds are naturally occuring in BF stools. BF babies' poop can vary widely in color and consistency based on what the mothers' are eating/drinking, and really, OUR poop changes colors and consistency, so why not babies'? Here's a good little article on baby poop that I found very helpful: http://drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/general/poop.html


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Maya'sMama, thanks for the reply, and the link. I didnt get an email update for this thread so I though no one replied. I had just starting drinking lots of raw milk from drinking little to none when all I could get was pasturized. Ds seems to be pooing normally and not having any weird symptoms.

Side-note: we starting a little bit of solids and are surprised to see a quick change in the consistency/shape of his poo!


----------

